# Empfehlung Algenvernichter goldfischverträglich



## RobDust (16. Okt. 2016)

Gibts da was? Vor allem gegen die lästigen fadenalgen!? Der ganze Rand drum herum ist mittlerweile wie eine Wiese so hoch bevölkert... irgendwie sind die mutiert. Zuletzt konnte ich die noch mit der klobürste rausfischen. Die neuen sind irgendwie zu dünn und glitschig und wie verwurzelt auf der Folie... Lassen sich gar nicht richtig packen. Ideen?


----------



## Wild (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

schütte nichts in den Teich, was du nicht auch selber essen und trinken würdest 

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2016)

RobDust schrieb:


> Gibts da was?


Bessere Filter, Nähstoffverbrauch durch Pflanzen und angepasste Wasserwechsel, weniger Fische, weniger Futter .......


----------



## krallowa (17. Okt. 2016)

Mit Fadenalgen kann man doch leben, so lange das Wasser klar ist würde ich da nix reinschütten.
Ach was sage ich, niemals etwas reinschütten, was stört muss raus und nicht noch etwas dazu schütten.
1+1 ist niemals null, 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Karen_Su (17. Okt. 2016)

Mit Chemie kannst du nichts ausrichten, da hilft nur abfischen, abfischen, abfischen. Einmal habe ich mit - angeblich schonender - Chemie probiert. Das Ergebnis: tote Krebsscheren, tote __ Schnecken, tote __ Frösche... die Liste war lang. 
Am besten hilft eine gute Mischung aus Pflanzen und evtl. Abschattung des Teichs.


----------



## muh.gp (17. Okt. 2016)

Der erste Faktor bei der Algenbekämpfung heißt in deinem Fall Geduld! Der Teich ist neu und muss sich finden. Gib ihm zwei oder drei Sommer und wenn das Problem dann noch da ist, kannst du immer noch über Eingriffe von außen nachdenken. 

Schön geworden! Auch mit Algen...


----------



## marcus18488 (17. Okt. 2016)

Es gibt auch Chemie, die ohne viele Nebenwirkungen funktioniert. Wenn du jede Woche 100€ in den Teich kippen willst, viel Spaß damit. Hab es vor Jahren selbst ausprobiert. Bin an Erfahrung sehr reich geworden ind in der Geldbörse arm geworden. 

Zeit ist die beste Chemie. Hab Anfang letzten Jahres meinen Teich vergrößert (stell demnächst neue Bilder in mein Profil) und hatte bis dieses Jahr Anfang August eine trübe grünliche Brühe. Innerhalb von ein paar Tagen ist alles klar geworden. 

Außer UVC, Pflanzen und Geduld hab ich nichts investiert. 

Einfach warten und nimm das Geld lieber für Pflanzen in die Hand. Es dauert halt aber wirst sehen, es funktioniert ohne Chemie 

LG Marcus


----------



## axel120470 (4. Nov. 2016)

Also ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Algenkiller Protect von Weitz Wasserwelt gemacht. 150g für 10000L kosten ca. 26€. Wird in ein mitgeliefertes Säckchen gefüllt und dann in den Filter mit rein. ca. 4 Monate absolute Ruhe vor Algen. Ich fische aber trotzdem vorher den Großteil ab.
Wie gesagt, ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht , vor allem im Frühjahr, wenn die Pflanzen noch im Winterschlaf sind.

LG
Axel


----------



## troll20 (4. Nov. 2016)




----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2016)

Axel, 
wie kannst Du denn behaupten, Du hast gute Erfahrungen mit dem Algenkiller gemacht ??
Hast du denn Dein Teichwasser auch getrunken , so wie es die Vögel und Hund und Katze machen, die 
an den Teich kommen ? Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du Haustiere hast, aber ich würde es keinem Tier
zumuten, diese Chemie verseuchte Brühe trinken zu müssen.


----------



## axel120470 (5. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Jolantha.
Darüber habe ich nicht nachgedacht   Werde das Mittel nicht mehr nehmen. Wusste nicht das lebende Mikroorganismen , Zeolith, Magnesium , Silizium usw. so gefährlich ist für Tiere  .
LG
Axel


----------



## troll20 (5. Nov. 2016)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha.
> Darüber habe ich nicht nachgedacht   Werde das Mittel nicht mehr nehmen. Wusste nicht das lebende Mikroorganismen , Zeolith, Magnesium , Silizium usw. so gefährlich ist für Tiere  .
> LG
> Axel


Es ist egal was da drin ist, Algen sind ein natürlicher Bestandteil von Gewässern und erfüllen wichtige Aufgaben.
Erst wenn zuviel auftreten sollte man sich Gedanken machen warum. Evtl. zu viel Nährstoffeintrag im Vergleich zum Austrag z.B.  durch ungenügende Filteranlagen, defekte Kapilarsperre, zuviel Besatz und damit zuviel Futter, nicht ausreichende Wasserwechsel u.s.w.


----------



## axel120470 (5. Nov. 2016)

Da gebe ich Dir recht troll. Doch eigentlich habe ich genug Pflanzen, wenig Fische und auch sonst kein Nährstoff eintrag. Die Fadenalgen halten sich auch in Grenzen wenn ich nichts reinmache. Der Teich ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt, ich werde es nächstes Jahr mal ohne Chemie probieren .  Denn sonst ist alles top in meinem Teich. Wasserwerte , klares Wasser usw. Und nächstes Jahr werde ich auch vergrößern . Geplant sind plus 20000L. 
Gruß 
Axel


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2016)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht das lebende Mikroorganismen , Zeolith, Magnesium , Silizium usw. so gefährlich ist für Tiere .
> LG


Axel, 
willst du mich hier veräppeln ,und mir erzählen, daß die oben aufgeführten Inhalte in Deinem Algenvernichter sind ? 
Die Algenvernichter, die ich kenne enthalten : Eisenchlorid, Aluminiumsalze oder Peroxyd.
Pflanzen, Wirbellose Tierchen / Mikroorgansismen,Kleinstlebewesen, Insekten, Amphibien z.B. __ Frösche, __ Molche wie auch Fische können davon vergiftet werden,
oder schwere Schäden davontragen.


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

Tja anne Google hilft 
Ob aber auch das  drin ist was die auf ihrer Website draufschreiben.....


----------



## rollikoi (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

egal was in diesen Chemiecocktails (Algenkiller) drin ist. Schon Theophrastus Bombastus von Hohenheim (später Paracelsus genannt) prägte den Satz "Die Dosis macht das Gift".
Man schädigt damit weit mehr als die Algen, denn wie die Apotheker so schön sagen, "Was wirkt das nebenwirkt".
Warum will sich keiner mit Algen abfinden, sie federn lediglich unsere Fehler ab, schaden also nicht.
Und wenn sie schaden dann optisch, man sammelt sie mechanisch ab und gut ist es.

Nicht immer gleich nach der chemischen Keule rufen.

LG Bernd


----------



## dizzzi (6. Nov. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Axel,
> willst du mich hier veräppeln ,und mir erzählen, daß die oben aufgeführten Inhalte in Deinem Algenvernichter sind ?
> Die Algenvernichter, die ich kenne enthalten : Eisenchlorid, Aluminiumsalze oder Peroxyd.
> Pflanzen, Wirbellose Tierchen / Mikroorgansismen,Kleinstlebewesen, Insekten, Amphibien z.B. __ Frösche, __ Molche wie auch Fische können davon vergiftet werden,
> oder schwere Schäden davontragen.


Ich denke Axel will dich nicht veräppeln. Steht so auf der Verpackung drauf.
Oder meinst du das der Hersteller falsche Inhaltsangaben macht?

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Oder meinst du das der Hersteller falsche Inhaltsangaben macht


Wahrscheinlich nicht falsch, aber evtl. unvollständig da die Dosen dann unter einen bestimmt Niveau sind das man sie nicht unbedingt ausweisen muß, oder aber es ist eine Form von EM , wer weiss das schon so genau


----------



## dizzzi (6. Nov. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht falsch, aber evtl. unvollständig da die Dosen dann unter einen bestimmt Niveau sind das man sie nicht unbedingt ausweisen muß, oder aber es ist eine Form von EM , wer weiss das schon so genau


Naja, dann geht es den Fischen, Krebse usw. Ja genauso wie uns Menschen. Auf unseren Lebensmitteln muss ja auch nicht alles drauf stehen oder gar drin sein, was drauf steht.

Da Lob ich mir das das deutsche Bier.

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Da Lob ich mir das das deutsche Bier.


Und da steht drauf: kann Glyposat enthalten????


----------



## dizzzi (6. Nov. 2016)

Bei mir steht drauf:
Kann Brauwasser, Gerstenmalz und Hopfen enthalten.

Was für eine Plörre hat denn hat denn Glyposat?


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

fast 95% nur die Dosis ist in D nicht verpflichtend zum Aufdruck.
Jedoch nehmen wir das Zeug ja nicht nur mit dem Bier auf sondern auch mit vielen anderen Produkten wo u.a. Gerste drin ist.
Was das wohl alles ist


----------



## rollikoi (6. Nov. 2016)

Glyphosat ist in Spuren in vielen Bieren drin.
Grund sind die Anbauer der Braugerste. Um dieser einen Wachstumsvorteil vor dem Unkraut zu verschaffen spritzt man vor der Aussaat der Gerste Glyphosat.
Gleiches gilt auch für Weißbier, aber auch für Brot.

LG Bernd


----------



## dizzzi (6. Nov. 2016)

Ich denke das führt zu weit. Jeder der auf all diese Punkte achtet, droht zu verhungern und zu verdursten.


----------



## axel120470 (6. Nov. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Axel,
> willst du mich hier veräppeln ,und mir erzählen, daß die oben aufgeführten Inhalte in Deinem Algenvernichter sind ?
> Die Algenvernichter, die ich kenne enthalten : Eisenchlorid, Aluminiumsalze oder Peroxyd.
> Pflanzen, Wirbellose Tierchen / Mikroorgansismen,Kleinstlebewesen, Insekten, Amphibien z.B. __ Frösche, __ Molche wie auch Fische können davon vergiftet werden,
> oder schwere Schäden davontragen.


Hallo Jolantha.
Es liegt mir fern hier irgendwen veräppeln zu wollen. Die Inhaltsstoffe sind die, die auf der Verpackung aufgelistet sind .  Wenn man sich darauf nicht verlassen kann, ok. Dann kann ich auch kein Fertigfutter mehr füttern.
Es tut mir leid , wenn ich hier aus Unwissenheit etwas falsches geschrieben habe ( bin eben kein Chemiker ).

Werde mich dann in Zukunft mit Postings zurückhalten . 

Gruß 
AXEL


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

Nee Axel, das wäre Schade. Dann lieber gleich mit einem Link zu den Zutaten aufwarten.Wir leben ja alle von neuen Informationen und dem Diskutieren über sinnige bzw unsinnige Produkte.


----------



## dizzzi (6. Nov. 2016)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha.
> Es liegt mir fern hier irgendwen veräppeln zu wollen. Die Inhaltsstoffe sind die, die auf der Verpackung aufgelistet sind .  Wenn man sich darauf nicht verlassen kann, ok. Dann kann ich auch kein Fertigfutter mehr füttern.
> Es tut mir leid , wenn ich hier aus Unwissenheit etwas falsches geschrieben habe ( bin eben kein Chemiker ).
> 
> ...


Ein Forum lebt von den Beiträgen. Und du hattest ja auch Recht mit deinem Hinweis auf die Inhaltsstoffe.

LG

Udo


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2016)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha.
> Es liegt mir fern hier irgendwen veräppeln zu wollen. Die Inhaltsstoffe sind die, die auf der Verpackung aufgelistet sind .


Sorry Axel, 
ich wollte Dir nicht auf die Zehen treten. 
Schau doch bitte mal ganz unten in der Beschreibung nach, ob da irgendwas von Kupfersulfat steht . 
Schau mal da : 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/kupfersulfat-erfahrungen.39694/

Wenn ich irgend etwas kaufe, lese ich immer nur nach, was an Negativem drin enthalten ist, das kann dann die ganze Schönschreiberei
der positiven wirkstoffe gar nicht mehr aufheben.


----------

